# How many snails can be kept per gallon of water?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm thinking I may keep a small snail tank in one of those 1gal fish tanks or probably a 2.5gal or 5.5gal tank and breed them up and give them off to someone that can feed thier puffers or perhaps have a puffer tank in the future with a supply of snacks for it.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bumpski for curiosity.


----------

